# Its as if they were married



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

One of my breeding pairs of macs decided to bicker earlier today and so I got a few shots off.Man I wish I was a better photographer,and had a better camera.These would have been pretty awesome shots.

Anyhow,here ya go,enjoy!

First off,for some reason the female was really pissed at the male.She kept chasing him about.









When cornered,he decided to show his awesome colors to woo her.









She wasnt really buying it









Of course since it wasnt working,he started to tell her to leave him be.









And that he was mighty fierce,to stop picking on him.









And since she was in a bad mood she didnt back down and so mouth to mouth they went!









I pulled her for the night as she ripped his fins and the poor boy could not figure out why the love of his life turned on him.So in solitary confinement she stays,until tomorrow.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope they resolve their dispute. :3 Great pics btw.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

those where good pics Bev, sounds like a man and woman fighting lol thanks for shareing


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

xD!
Someone had a wee domestic~
I hope they get along when they reunite.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Enjoyed sharing that....
Thanks for the pic's


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!I was gone all day yesterday but I am about to dump her back in with him.Maybe shes had time to settle down.


----------

